# Nature’s Variety Instinct Duck Meal Formula



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

This Instinct Duck Meal formula is one of Nature’s Variety’s limited ingredient diets. Not only is it made with a single protein source, but it is loaded with highly digestible ingredients. Designed to provide optimal nutrition with the fewest number of ingredients, this formula is ideal for dogs with digestive problems and food sensitivities. It is complete and balanced for dogs in all life stages and it is supplemented with omega fatty acids for beautiful skin and coat and chelated minerals for maximum nutrient absorption. All of the ingredients used in this recipe are of the highest quality and they are full of natural flavor. Simply put, this Nature’s Variety Instinct Duck Meal formula is a high-quality diet and a great choice for any dog, regardless of food allergies.
NATURE’S VARIETY INSTINCT DUCK MEAL FORMULA INGREDIENT ANALYSIS

Duck Meal
Peas
Tapioca
Canola Oil
Duck
Duck meal is a highly concentrated source of complete animal protein and it is also a good source of essential fatty acids.
Peas are rich in dietary fiber and plant protein, plus they contain significant amounts of Vitamins A, B, C, and K.
Tapioca is a gluten-free and grain-free carbohydrate that also contains dietary fiber.
Canola oil is very high in Vitamin E and it is a natural source of omega-3 fatty acids.
Fresh duck offers the same protein-rich nutritional benefits as duck meal but it still has its natural moisture content.
NATURE’S VARIETY INSTINCT DUCK MEAL FORMULA INGREDIENT LIST

Duck Meal, Peas, Tapioca, Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Duck, Natural Flavor, Montmorillonite Clay, Coconut Oil, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Green Tea Extract, Rosemary Extract.
NATURE’S VARIETY INSTINCT DUCK MEAL FORMULA GUARANTEED ANALYSIS

Crude Protein: min. 26%
Crude Fat: min. 16.5%
Crude Fiber: max. 3%
Moisture: max. 10%
Calcium: min. 1.8%
Phosphorus: min. 1.0%
Vitamin E: min. 100 IU/kg
Omega 6: min. 2.2%
Omega 3: min.0.6%

~Petguide.com


----------

